#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Roddelen in de Islam

## Nihad_zina

En de Profeet zei: De beste dienaren van Allah zijn diegenen, die, wanneer zij gezien worden, Allah gedenken. De slechtste dienaren van Allah zijn degenen die kwade roddel verspreiden en daarmee verdeeldheid onder hun vrienden zaaien en problemen voor onschuldige mensen veroorzaken.

( Overgeleverd door Ahamd: Hadith Sahih Isnad )



De profeet zei:' De Moslim is degene voor wiens tong en handen de andere Moslims veilig zijn'.

( Overgeleverd door Boechaarie & Moeslim; Sahih )



De Profeet zei:' De gelovige is geen belediger, vloeker, zondaar of vulgaire spreker'.

( Overgeleverd door Moeslim; Sahih )



De Profeet zei:' Het uitschelden van een Moslim is een zware zonde en het slaags raken met een Moslim is ongeloof'.

( Overgeleverd door Boechaarie; Sahih )



Aboe Hoerairah zei dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'Weten jullie wat achterklap(of roddel) is?' Zij zeiden: 'Allah en Zijn Boodschapper weten het beste.' Hij zei: 'Als je iets over je broeder zegt, wat hij niet leuk vindt, dat is achterklap.' Iemand zei: 'Maar wat als mijn broeder zo is zoals ik zeg? Hij zei: 'Als hij is zoals je zegt, dan heb je geroddeld en als hij niet is zoals je zegt, dan heb je hem belasterd.' 

(Overgeleverd door Moeslim; Sahih)



Broeders en zusters, laat ons goed spreken over elkaar of anders gewoon zwijgen.

Aboe Hoerairah zei dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'Degene die waarlijk in Allah en de Laatste Dag gelooft moet het goede zeggen of zijn mond houden.'(Overgeleverd door Boecharie en Moeslim; Sahih)

'Abdoellah bin 'Amr zei dat de Boodschapper van Allah zei: 'Degene die zijn mond houdt is veilig.' (Overgeleverd door Ahmed en Tirmidhi; Sahih)

En Allah zegt in de Qor'an

En bespioneert elkaar niet en spreekt geen kwaad over elkaar in elkaars afwezigheid. Zou iemand van jullie het vlees van zijn dode broeder willen eten ? Jullie zouden het zeker laten.

( Soerat 49: Aya 12 )



Een ware Moslim is zich ervan bewust dat de tong hem of haar naar de hel kan leiden! Dit wordt aangetoond in vele Ahadith, waaronder onderstaande Ahadith.



Er is een Hadith waarin staat dat de Profeet Moeadh in, Jabal waarschuwt. Hij greep zijn tong en zei: Beteugel dit. Moeadh zei: O Boodschapper van Allah zullen wij verantwoordelijk gehouden worden voor wat wij zeggen? De Profeet zei;Moge je moeder van je beroofd worden! Is er iets anders dat er voor zorgt dat mensen met hun gezicht in de hel worden gegooid dan de oogst van hun tong.

( Overgeleverd door Ibn Majah; Sahih Hasan )



De Profeet zei:Degene die zich met kwade roddel bezighoudt, zal niet in het Paradijs komen.

( Overgeleverd door Boechaarie & Moeslim; Sahih )



Een Moslim mag ook niet luisteren naar een roddel, hij of zij moet degenen die roddelen bewust maken van hun zonde en het is ook de plicht van een Moslim om zijn of haar zuster te verdedigen.



De Profeet zei:Iedereen die het vlees van zijn broeder in diens afwezigheid verdedigd, zal door Allah van het vuur worden gered.

( Overgeleverd door Ahmad: Hadith hasan isnad )



sommige dienen hier heel goed over na te denken!



Ghair inscha allah.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## HUISBAAS

Djazakallah voor je topic zuster :Smilie: .
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Nihad_zina

izjiblek allah lgair ou sbar  :Smilie: 
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## HUISBAAS

> izjiblek allah lgair ou sbar


Amin op je du3a oeghty:vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Nihad_zina

Ma'a al salama
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## _Princes_1

> En de Profeet zei: De beste dienaren van Allah zijn diegenen, die, wanneer zij gezien worden, Allah gedenken. De *slechtste dienaren van Allah zijn degenen die kwade roddel verspreide*n en daarmee verdeeldheid onder hun vrienden zaaien en problemen voor onschuldige mensen veroorzaken.
> 
> ( Overgeleverd door Ahamd: Hadith Sahih Isnad )
> 
> 
> 
> De profeet zei:' De Moslim is degene voor wiens tong en handen de andere Moslims veilig zijn'.
> 
> ( Overgeleverd door Boechaarie & Moeslim; Sahih )
> ...




Salaam Alaikoum,



Macha Allah wat een woorden zeg!! Dit zijn inderdaad zaken waar vele over na dienen te denken alvorens te spreken soebhan Allah..



Walaikoum Salaam
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## _Princes_1

_"Zou iemand van jullie het vlees van zijn dode broeder willen eten?(Surah Al-H'oedjoeraat 49:12)" (Verwijzend naar menselijk vlees, m.b.t. roddelen.)

"We waren met de Profeet toen een man opstond en weg ging. Meteen sprak er een man vernederend over hem. De Profeet zei tegen hem, 'Reinig de ruimte tussen je tanden.' Hij vroeg, 'Waarom moet ik de ruimte tussen mijn tanden reinigen? Ik heb geen vlees gegeten.' Hij zei, 'Je hebt je broeders vlees gegeten.'" (Ge- classificeerd als saheeh door Al-Albaanie).


"Wie gelooft in Allah en de Laatste Dag, laat hem goede dingen zeggen of laat hem anders stil blijven." (Overgeleverd door Al-Boekhaarie, hadieth 6135)._
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Nihad_zina

a3oudo billah imina shaitanoe razjim.


stelde dat en ip ban voor?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sjarlus

> [...]
> stelde dat en ip ban voor?


Verrassende toevoeging.

----------

